# كتاب يوضح مواصفات اعمال مكافحة الحريق



## فاعل خير (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*اخواني المهندسين اقدم لكم ملف مهم جدا جدا للمهندسين العاملين في مجال مكافحة الحريق حيث هذا الكتاب الذي قمت برفعه يوضح المواصفات الفنية لأعمال مكافحة الحريق مشروح وموضح بالصور وهذا الكتاب مستخدم بطريقة كبيرة في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي وهو ممتاز جدا جدا وهو موضح باللغة العربية. والكتاب مرفوع بصيغة PDF وهو اسطوانة كاملة بالضغط على ملف ال EXE سيعرض جميع الملفات بشكل منظم على هيئة اسطوانة AUTO RUN.
وأطلب من مشرفي الموقع تثبيت هذا الموضوع للأهمية الفعلية
ونسألكم صالح الدعاء*​*والرابط هو*
*http://www.zshare.net/download/619296183d09299a*


----------



## كاريير (27 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم الملف غير موجود يا بشمهندس
ياريت تشوف الموضوع ده لانى مهتم بيه جدااااااااااا شكرا ليك*​


----------



## فاعل خير (27 يونيو 2009)

فاعل خير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *اخواني المهندسين اقدم لكم ملف مهم جدا جدا للمهندسين العاملين في مجال مكافحة الحريق حيث هذا الكتاب الذي قمت برفعه يوضح المواصفات الفنية لأعمال مكافحة الحريق مشروح وموضح بالصور وهذا الكتاب مستخدم بطريقة كبيرة في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي وهو ممتاز جدا جدا وهو موضح باللغة العربية. والكتاب مرفوع بصيغة pdf وهو اسطوانة كاملة بالضغط على ملف ال exe سيعرض جميع الملفات بشكل منظم على هيئة اسطوانة auto run.
> وأطلب من مشرفي الموقع تثبيت هذا الموضوع للأهمية الفعلية
> ونسألكم صالح الدعاء*​*والرابط هو*
> *www.zshare.net/download/619296183d09299a*


هذا الرابط يعمل يا اخي ولكن قم بنسخه في صغحة ويب جديدة والقها واضغط انتر


----------



## فاعل خير (27 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز الملف موجود على الموقع وانا دخلت على الموقع ووجدته
رجاء ركز في الصفحات ستجد الموقع يعمل


----------



## margo_2004 (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا هذا بالفعل عمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فاعل خير (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا هو رابط الكتاب على موقع اخر يا بشمهندسين 
www.4shared.com/file/116130243/1ef96852/regulation_of_fire_fighting_work.html


----------



## خالد العسيلي (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد الله ينور ياهندسه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lakdhar (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا عمل رائع


----------



## البتنونى (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## solo89 (17 أبريل 2013)

أناا بحاجة هذا الكتااااااب أرجو المساااعدة الرابط لااايعمل


----------



## agordat1977 (17 أبريل 2013)

*الرابط لااايعمل*


----------



## mohammed nsr (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس لكن الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء انزال الرابط مرة اخري


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ibrahem ahmed elba (1 مايو 2013)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أولا" جزاك الله كل خير لمجرد أنك حاولت مساعدت الناس . 
ثانيا" نأمل منكم أن يتم الرفع على رابط أخر لان الرابط لا يعمل ولكم الشكر والتقدير . *_


----------



## ابوعبدالبارى (10 مايو 2013)

رجاءا اللى حمله ينزله على المنتدى


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 مايو 2013)

ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## b78b80 (11 مايو 2013)

شكرا شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة
الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة
للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق
أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –
جامعة حلوان
ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-
 
http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة
الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة
للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق
أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –
جامعة حلوان
ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-
http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## egystorm (30 يونيو 2013)

بصراحة الف الف شكر يا دكتور حاتم على المحاضرات الجميلة جدا جدا
تمنياتى ليك بالتوفيق


----------



## egystorm (30 يونيو 2013)

بس المحاضرات فى الموقع 19 محاضرة فقط هل هناك تكملة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 يوليو 2013)

يا دكتور حاتم المحاضرات 19 بس ؟؟ جزاك الله خيرا دلنا علي الباقي ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمران احمد (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور حاتم , برجاء استكمال المحاضرات من فضل حضرتك


----------



## د حاتم صادق (19 مارس 2014)

تم إضافة باقى المحاضرات على الموقع آسف للتأخير يا شباب


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (20 مارس 2014)

الموقع لا يعمل لو امكن تعديل اللينك
شكرا


----------



## hsfarid (22 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هخاني نبيل (2 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ىاخي فاعل الخير الكتاب الي لالن اسبوع وابحث عنه وهو غي موجود الرجاء ان تقول لي كيف احصل عليه


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (2 مايو 2014)

الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط لا يعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## drmady (2 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا / برجاء تعديل الروابط لانهم لا يعملون للاهمية


----------



## اسلاماسلام (7 مايو 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ماهر عطية (8 مايو 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## f2000 (9 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------

